

Johannes Kopf's Publications - Microsoft Research - solipsist
http://johanneskopf.de/publications/index.html

======
Luyt
Some interesting papers there (apart from the "depixelizing pixel art" we've
seen numerous times here already): GigaPics, geometric transformations of
images, sculpting, etc...

Don't forget to look at the video [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/kopf/street_sl...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/kopf/street_slide/index.html) , this would be an awesome addition
to Google StreetView: zoom out and the system makes a frontal view of the
street side.

